# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  شخصيتك من مسكه سماعه التلفون( للبنات)

## عاشقة النيل

*:gggirlll:
- اسناد السماعة بالرأس مع الاستماع بتقليم الاظافر :
لديك القدرة على أداء عملين في آن واحد و بنفس الكفاءة فلماذا لا تستغلين تلك الميزة ؟
تكرسين الكثير من وقتك بالاهتمام بالنفس يمكنك تقليم أظافرك أو وضع ماكياجك أثناء الحديث التلفوني
أنت امرأة تعتنين بجمالكِ و تحبين أن تكوني موضع إعجاب من الاخرين و محط أنظارهم . و لكنك تتشككين في قدراتك .. أنت بحاجة لتأكيد ثقتك بنفسك حتى تكوني مركز اهتمام الغير .
- تضعين إحدى يديك على أذنك و تمسكين السماعة باليد الاخرى :
هذه الحركة اللاشعورية تعلن رفضك لأية لحظة شرود أو عدم تركيز .تعزلين نفسك عن كل ما يحيط بك من أجل الاهتمام بمن حولك . سلوكك يبدو عدوانيا في نظر الغير ولكنك تدافعين عن نفسك بهذا الاسلوب من كل اعتداء خارجي .
عزلتك هي نوع من أنواع حماية الذات خوفا منك على قلبك الحساس وأحاسيسك المرهفة .
- ترفعين السماعة بإحدى اليدين و ترسمين بعض الخطوط و الدوائر باليد الاخرى :
أنت شخصية عصبية دائمة التوتر والقلق . تكتبين مشاعرك باستمرار و تقاومين رغباتك .
أنت بحاجة لمزيد من الاسترخاء و الهدوء فابدئي من الان والا اصبحت عرضة للامراض النفسية ، حاولي التعبير عن نفسك و مواجهة الاخرين بآرائك فالكبت يولد الانفجار .
- تتناولين مشروبك المفضل و أنت تتحدثين في الهاتف :
أنت امرأة عملية لدرجة كبيرة ترفضين ضياع الوقت فيما لا يفيد ، الاسراف في أدق الامور يساوي الكثير ، يزعجك مرور الوقت بسرعة دون الاستفادة منه لأقصى درجة ولكن لا تنسي إنك بحاجة احيانا لقليل من الهدوء و البساطة .
- تتحدثين في الهاتف و انت مشغولة باللعب بالسلك :
تتمتعين بقدر من الهدوء أنت شخصية محبة و عطوفة، ثقتك بنفسك لا حدود لها ، تستطعين الترويح لأفكارك و إقناع الغير بوجهة نظرك ، حاولي تهذيب الجزء الحاد في طبعك حتى تحصلي أكثر على محبة الاخرين .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*شكراً علي المرور اكرم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رغم انه للبنات لكن مرينا
قلنا ماتقطعوا فينا
شكراً علي الموضوع
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*هههههههههههه 
نصر الدين الله لاجاب قطيعة بين الصفوة شكرا علي الرور
*

----------


## لوناس

*جد موضوع رهيب ومضمونة بعيد
                        	*

----------


## لوناس

*شنو ياشباب مامن مرحب
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*لوناس شكرا ليك ومرحب بيك في مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*منتظرين اوضاع مسك السناعة بالنسبة للرجال ,,,

وياريت تركزي لينا علي وضع انك تمسك السماعة بالكتف وتربط الحذاء

تمسك السماعة بالكتف وانت سايق , تمسك السماعة بالقلبه , تمسك السماعة

وانت جاري في التمرين , تمسك السماعة وانت بتاكل ...


:dogpile:
*

----------


## لوناس

*[سعيدة بترحيبك لى ياعاشقة 
وبتمنى يكون بينا صداقة حميمة
                        	*

----------

